# its a scam



## tjsulli (Feb 22, 2011)

if you get this pm its a scam

I got a proposition for you. My source is giving huge discounts to there customers that supply 2 references that make an order. I have 1 reference down and am looking for one more. You have nothin to loose because there prices are awesome and shipping supper fast because they're a domestic supplier. Plus you get a good source too. There products are currently 20% off, but if I get one more reference that places an order, I will get an additional 20% off my next order which im tryin to place asap. Just email gearhead@cyber-rights.net and he will send you a product/price list. If you do order, say houndhog sent you. Much appreciated. 

people suck


----------



## Mr.BIG (Feb 22, 2011)

tjsulli said:


> if you get this pm its a scam
> 
> I got a proposition for you. My source is giving huge discounts to there customers that supply 2 references that make an order. I have 1 reference down and am looking for one more. You have nothin to loose because there prices are awesome and shipping supper fast because they're a domestic supplier. Plus you get a good source too. There products are currently 20% off, but if I get one more reference that places an order, I will get an additional 20% off my next order which im tryin to place asap. Just email gearhead@cyber-rights.net and he will send you a product/price list. If you do order, say houndhog sent you. Much appreciated.
> 
> people suck


 
 I've got this from 2 people within 3 days!


----------



## Imosted (Feb 22, 2011)

same 2 people send me that message also...


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 22, 2011)

interested.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 22, 2011)

yep i got that to....WTF!!!!!!


----------



## martialartsman (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the same mail myself


----------



## malfeasance (Feb 22, 2011)

Got it once


----------



## martialartsman (Feb 22, 2011)

Not all are scams, got a delivery from WP and it arrived within 1 week and im from the UK, free plug for you there WP but credit where credit is due in my book. JMO.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 22, 2011)

martialartsman said:


> Not all are scams, got a delivery from WP and it arrived within 1 week and im from the UK, free plug for you there WP but credit where credit is due in my book. JMO.


wp is a trust worthy sponsor on this form not just some random guy sending you a pm


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 22, 2011)

i didnt got,why not 
i want to buy some too.


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 22, 2011)

*I got a proposition for you. My source is giving huge discounts to there  customers that supply 2 references that make an order. I have 1  reference down and am looking for one more. You have nothin to loose  because there prices are awesome and shipping supper fast because  they're a domestic supplier. Plus you get a good source too. There  products are currently 20% off, but if I get one more reference that  places an order, I will get an additional 20% off my next order which im  tryin to place asap. Just email gearhead@cyber-rights.net and he will send you a product/price list. If you do order, say houndhog sent you. Much appreciated.*  this is not from WP..even though i havent used them yet, i know 100% they are g2g and are a trusted supplier. that being said who ever is sending this scam can suck a dick.


----------



## MDR (Feb 22, 2011)

Good to know I'm not alone in getting this PM.  I just deleted it a few minutes ago.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

That email used to be in this post:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/a...r-finally-came-i-am-ready-go.html#post2188488


----------



## Pulsated Pec (Feb 22, 2011)

wp is a ripoff so expensive


----------



## stronger4ever (Feb 22, 2011)

I got that email too, I didn't like their fake prices anyways. Lol


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 22, 2011)

I got my PM from Houndhog01

Same exact e-mail. Even if say this source is legit, I would never use them. People are sending out his e-mail to 1000's of people, without knowing if they're LE or what.

I'm thinking houndhog is the guy at that e-mail, trying to scam people. Just my opinion since he PMed me out of the blue for no reason at all.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2011)

Google that email.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 22, 2011)

i just got that pm to me after i asked a q about dom. kinda sounds like LE. I woulnt put it past them to let you order from them and when they deliver bam you get  popped....fucking pigs nothing better to do then scam people into an arrest and were the bad guys lol.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

Pulsated Pec said:


> wp is a ripoff so expensive



Not true and borderline slander...


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up guys, post the username(s) of the person you are getting this PM from and I will take care of them

-T


----------



## Work IN Progress (Feb 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys, post the username(s) of the person you are getting this PM from and I will take care of them
> 
> -T


----------



## scort (Feb 22, 2011)

*Bullshit*

I got the same thing....By the way I new here..Hey too all..


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 22, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Thanks for the heads up guys, post the username(s) of the person you are getting this PM from and I will take care of them
> 
> -T


Houndhog01 one of them @least


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 22, 2011)

hound as well


----------



## VonEric (Feb 22, 2011)

Same email.. Sender - epic26


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

Both taken care of

-T


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL

Peace and Love


----------



## TGB1987 (Feb 22, 2011)

I recieved both emails too! I notified Heavyiron about it.


----------



## tjsulli (Feb 22, 2011)

good looks!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 22, 2011)

they will gone in next 24h for sure. Great mod and admin job done!


----------



## TwisT (Feb 22, 2011)

both have been permanently banned... if anymore usernames come up then post them here. 

Thanks WP

-T


----------



## JCBourne (Feb 22, 2011)

I think ill use that email for spam


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 22, 2011)

ya i got the pms too from both..  either he's a scam or a fed one or the other..


----------



## supperfly1977 (Feb 22, 2011)

wp price are good for the quality you get what you pay for! i pay the same prices from my hrt doc but only can get test, deca, winny, anvar and hgh.. PAY A FEW MORE FOR HUMAN GRADE CANT GO WRONG..


----------



## weightslayer (Feb 22, 2011)

exactly....at least with WP you know your getting real legit gear...thats right it's real. if you want fake gear, you know the kind that when you've been on cycle for 7 weeks and you have to get blood tests to know if it's real or not, then continue to deal with a few of the other sponsors on here.


----------



## Roughneck_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

I wont go as far as criticizing other sponsors, that would do nothing for WP or them and it would offend loyal clients...

But I can say using WP gives me piece of mind and I am very happy with him...


----------



## Mudge (Feb 22, 2011)

"Cool dude, how do I order?" -Oglethorpe (ATHF Movie)


----------



## beeazy (Feb 22, 2011)

Hate the pmscams


----------



## backinthegame35 (Mar 23, 2011)

First off hello,
Noob here. I didn't get a PM, but i found that email on another board saying gearhead was g2g along with other sources. I've contacted and placed an order for hyge with a huge discount.
He only accepts WU and shipping is US domestic. I guess the reason people sent out all those PM's is because he offers discounts up to 20% off for referrals.
I was about to send the payment, but decided to google the email and this thread popped up.
The question is.....Does anyone know if the source is actually legit?
Regardless if a few idiots wanted to save money and pm'ed the whole forum?
Thanks


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Twister Mixer (Mar 23, 2011)

Hate scammers!!!


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 23, 2011)

This thread is now closed.  I would advise no one use a source that is not a sponser of the site unless you are familiar with them especially if it was recieved through a PM.  I don't want to see anyone get ripped off.


----------

